# A shame



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 8, 2019)

https://www.nj.com/salem/2019/06/ic...and-a-vital-part-of-nj-history-collapses.html

What a shame. Be nice to have some wood out of this for pens. Hate to see these landmarks go down but it's a living thing so it's going to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 8, 2019)

That is a shame. I'm sure they'll do right with the wood from it though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2019)

Hopefully a local woodworking club will extend a helping hand. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 9, 2019)

Wonder how many headstones were damaged from the fall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 9, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder how many headstones were damaged from the fall.


Preston Carpenter, Alice Waddington, and Libby Leidolf were inspecting the tree Friday morning and taking in what had occurred. Carpenter said there is hope for the gravestones that are now covered by the tree.

“We are hoping it straddled the grave markers underneath,” Carpenter said. “The fortunate thing is that it is a Quaker graveyard, so there are very low gravestones there.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2019)

Like you said, it's inevitable, life ends. It's till hard to see, hopefully some good use can be made of the wood.


----------

